# Vladimir



## earthchild

This is a Russian name (Vladimir), what does it mean?


----------



## Ptak

*possessor of the world*

But I think it's a question for another forum.


----------



## ewie

*Moved here from English Only*


----------



## Kraus

Literally it should mean "who owns the world" (владеть/vladet' = to own, to possess, мир/mir = world).


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Are you sure, -мир / -mir in these compound names suppose to be translated as world and not peace?


----------



## Ptak

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Are you sure, -мир / -mir in these compound names suppose to be translated as world and not peace?


Yes.


----------



## Q-cumber

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Are you sure, -мир / -mir in these compound names suppose to be translated as world and not peace?



As a matter of fact, neither of the meanings is correct. Indeed, мир means   either "world" or "peace" in modern Russian. However, in the ancient Rus' мир meant "treaty", "agreement", "consent" or so. Thus the name might mean something like  "the one who bring people to consent and keeps agreements".


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> As a matter of fact, neither of the meanings is correct. Indeed, мир means either "world" or "peace" in modern Russian. However, in the ancient Rus' мир meant "treaty", "agreement", "consent" or so. Thus the name might mean something like "the one who bring people to consent and keeps agreements".


In fact, it had both meanings (from today's point of view), depending on how it was spelled (besides *мѵ*_*ро*) _*мiръ* or *миръ*, which created a word play in Tolstoy's "War and Peace",* миръ* — _тишина, покой, отсутствие войны_, and _*мiръ*_ со значением _земля, вселенная_, and even _крестьянское сообщество_ (_peasants' community_).


----------



## Russianer

earthchild said:


> this is a russian name (vladimir), what does it mean?


 
Владимир - древнее славянское имя.
Имя Владимир известно еще с 10-го века, когда в Киеве правил святой Владимир,князь Киевской Руси, креститель Руси в христианство.
Славянское имя Владимир означает "владеющий миром, владыка мира".


----------



## Maroseika

Как ни странно, изначально никакого отношения ни к "миру", ни "мiру" это имя не имеет. Древнерусской формой было Володимеръ, церковнославянской - "Владимеръ" (оба через ять), причем вторая часть родственна готскому mers - великий, ирл. mor - большой, кимр. mawr - большой, великий.
Т.е. Володимеръ - великий во власти своей, славный владением (сравнивают также с герм. Waldemar).
Современная форма - Владимир - сложилась как под влиянием церковнославянского (Воло > Вла-), так и и народной этимологии, переосмыслившей непонятное "-мер" как "мир".
Интересно, однако, что лит. valdýmieras - властелин восходит к Владимиру Святому, который в 983 г. победил балтийских ятвягов и завоевал их землю.
(по Фасмеру).
И еще кстати, Вальдемаром звали правнука Владимира Мономаха, это был Вальдемар I Великий (1131-1182), король Дании.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Как ни странно, изначально никакого отношения ни к "миру", ни "мiру" это имя не имеет. Древнерусской формой было Володимеръ, церковнославянской - "Владимеръ" (оба через ять), причем вторая часть родственна готскому mers - великий, ирл. Mor - большой, кимр. Mawr - большой, великий.
> Т.е. Володимеръ - великий во власти своей, славный владением (сравнивают также с герм. Waldemar).
> Современная форма - Владимир - сложилась как под влиянием церковнославянского (Воло > Вла-), так и и народной этимологии, переосмыслившей непонятное "-мер" как "мир".


Относится ли сказанное в равной мере к другим славянским (но не русским) именам, оканчивающимся на *"-мир*", таким, как Красимир, Славомир, Богумир, например?


----------



## Maroseika

Хорошо бы об этом спросить "других славян", вооруженных своими другими славянскими этимологическими словарями. Но можно предположить, что они образовывались по древнерусской модели уже после переосмысления мер > мир. Либо же - независимо и исходя изславянского значения слова "мир".


----------



## Russianer

Окончания славянских мужских имен на "мир" -таких имен много имен и у хорват, и у некоторых других славянских народов:
Например , Трпимир- хорватское имя, имя  средневекового хорватского князя, правителя Хорватии, основателя династии Трпимировичей.
Есть и имя Мутимир, хорватское, тоже имя одного из средневековых правителей-князей Хорватии.
Есть и чешское имя Яромир , итд.
Есть и имя Владимир , в России оно часто встречается.


----------



## Kolan

russianer said:


> Есть и имя Владимир , в России оно часто встречается.


Благодаря *Владимиру* Ульянову это имя приобрело в 20-м веке популярность во многих уголках планеты.

Возвращаясь к этимологии, следует помнить о выпуклой тенденции Фасмера сводить любые корни к немецким и относиться к таким построениям критически.

Во всяком случае, тот факт, что имена, оканчивающиеся на *-мир*, присущи многим славянским языкам, как восточным, так и южным, и западным, говорит скорее о том, что его появление относится к эпохе единого праславянского языка, когда все славяне понимали друга друга без затруднений. По мере их расселения с какого-то момента взаимное понимание оказалось утраченным, но древнее родство оказалось законсервировано, например, в именах. Так как германские предки в то время обращали свои взоры больше на юг и в основном грабили Римскую империю и её развалины, то их влияние на восточный славянский язык было, скорее всего, минимальным, если вообще было.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Возвращаясь к этимологии, следует помнить о выпуклой тенденции Фасмера сводить любые корни к немецким и относиться к таким построениям критически.
> 
> 
> 
> Фасмер ничего не возводит к германским корням, а лишь сравнивает - наряду с готским и кельтским (ирландским). Это означает, что слово относится к очень древнему пласту лексики, восходящему к индоевропейской общности. (С Вальдемаром сравнивает не Фасмер, кстати).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Во всяком случае, тот факт, что имена, оканчивающиеся на *-мир*, присущи многим славянским языкам, как восточным, так и южным, и западным, говорит скорее о том, что его появление относится к эпохе единого праславянского языка, когда все славяне понимали друга друга без затруднений.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> В этом случае, следует проверить балтийские языки, поскольку праславянский зародился на южной периферии балтийского языка и представлял сперва один из его периферийных диалектов. Столь значимое слово как "сильный, великий" не могло не входить в базовый словарь этого языка.
> 
> Но в данном случае, как мне кажется, мы имеем дело просто с совпадением: вторая часть имени была осмыслена как "мир" тогда, когда древнее значение "великий" уже не было понятно. Следовательно, имя должно быть намного более древним.
> Тогда, казалось бы, возможны 2 варианта:
> 
> 1. Имя возникло на славянской почве в дописьменную эпоху и ни один из его носителей не прославился настолько, чтобы быть включенным в хронику или летопись каких-нибудь письменных соседей. Тогда параллель с Waldemar объясняется общей, но не зависимой логикой различных народов.
> 2. Имя все-таки является полукалькой германского Waldemar. Первый элемент еще был понятен, а второй - уже нет.
> 
> Но второй вариант вряд ли возможен, потому что, как известно, в древнерусских источникахм встречается именно Володимеръ, а не Володимиръ.
> 
> Следовало бы проверить древнее написание приведенных вами славянских имен на -мир. Если они всегда так писались, то их совпадение с "Владимир" - вторично и вызвано тем, что само имя приняло такой облик в результате переосмысления на русской почве.
> Если же и они прежде писались на -мер, то, следовательно, и с ними произошло то же, что и с Владимиром.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> По мере их расселения с какого-то момента взаимное понимание оказалось утраченным, но древнее родство оказалось законсервировано, например, в именах.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> И снова обращаю ваше внимание на то, что "Влади*мир*" - позднейшая переделка.
Click to expand...


----------



## Russianer

Maroseika.
Балтийские языки ни при чем.
Например, я знаю латышский язык, но в латышском языке практически не встречается имен  с окончанием на "-мир", не припоминаю ни одного такого имени в латышском языке.

Имена в латышском совсем другие: 
Карлис, Каспарс, Илдзе, Алварс, Гунтис,
Ольгертс, Лайма, Вилма,Агнесе, Рейнолдс,Тенис итд.


----------



## Maroseika

Речь не о латышском языке, а о балтийских - двухтысячелетней давности. То есть нужно проверять не современные имена, а наличие соответствующего корня в прабалтийских.
 В конце концов, и в русском языке имя "Владимир" стоит особняком, больше в нем нет имен ни на -мир, ни на -мер (насколько я могу припомнить).


----------



## Zagga Dotchni

Q-cumber said:


> As a matter of fact, neither of the meanings is correct. Indeed, мир means   either "world" or "peace" in modern Russian. However, in the ancient Rus' мир meant "treaty", "agreement", "consent" or so. Thus the name might mean something like  "the one who bring people to consent and keeps agreements".



 
 I have a Russian friend called Vladimir who insists that his name means 'owner or leader of the world'. However, at university i took a 'history of Russian' course and the lecturer (Prof. Ian Press) insisted that this was a common misconception in Russia. Vladimir is actually from old Slavonic and it’s coincidental that Vladimir looks like it’s from the modern Russian words for 'owner', 'leader', 'world' and/or 'peace'

I can't for the life of me remember what he said the name actually means, but I'm guessing it could very well be along the lines of _"the one who brings people to consent and keeps agreements"_


----------



## Maroseika

You prof. was right, this name originally didn't mean a "leader of the world" but rather the "Great in his power". Ancient writing was not "Vladim*i*r" but "Volodim*e*r", which is considered by some etymologists as a calque of German _Waldemar _(Ancient German mar < Goth mers - "great").
At least, no connection with "mir" - world.
However afterwards it was reconsidered as Volodimer > Vladimir = owner (vlad...) of the world (mir).

However I can't see any logic in the combination of "vlad" (owner") and mir (peace, concent).
Vlad is only the one who owns, but not the one who leads or brings people anywhere or anything like that.
But anyway, since there was neither "peace", nor "world" in the ancient word (because it sounds "mer" and not "mir"), we can discuss only the posterior "recomprehensions".


----------



## Q-cumber

Russianer said:


> Maroseika.
> Балтийские языки ни при чем.
> Например, я знаю латышский язык, но в латышском языке практически не встречается имен  с окончанием на "-мир", не припоминаю ни одного такого имени в латышском языке.
> 
> Имена в латышском совсем другие:
> Карлис, Каспарс, Илдзе, Алварс, Гунтис,
> Ольгертс, Лайма, Вилма,Агнесе, Рейнолдс,Тенис итд.



  Только Kazimirs (Казимир) припоминается, но это очевидно заимствованное имя. 
   К данной теме можно пожалуй "пристегнуть" имя Visvaldis, в котором содержится корень -vald- ... valdnieks (владыка, властелин). Был такой исторический персонаж - латгалец, из знати, который вместе с полоцким князем *Владимиром* сражался против немецких крестоносцев в начале XIII века. Так вот, его имя в разных исторических хрониках также писалось как Vissewalde и Wrscewolodus.


----------

